# Question re. Crest Revolution installed in LGB Genesis



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

After installing the Revolution in the engine, I’m getting a strange response when increasing the speed. If the engine is in reverse, the lights come on full brightness at speed step 11, but when I reverse direction, the lights do not reach full brightness until speed step 22. I’m using the existing PCB to connect to the lights and motors. I connected the Revolution by tapping into one set of motor pickups. Any suggestions on the possible cause would be appreciated.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

You are running a linear control board in the engine from a pulsed power source.
LGB uses electronics to create a 5 volt source and this can get possibly confused by pulsed power. The fix I would try is to add the linear board to the Revo.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Dan, I thought that might be the problem.


----------

